# Scratch Built Battery Car For LGB Porter



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

I have built a Battery Car for one of my LGB Porters







[/url]IMG_6068[1] by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/img][/IMG]

I wanted this to look like a enclosed boxcar type enclosure has been added to a flat car.
I used 1/8" plywood for the for the inside panels, and 1/8" plywood for the outer bracing. 
I use a laser to cut the grain lines in the plywood, which makes it look like single boards fastened together as they were in real life.
And using the laser to cut the outer bracing out and glue the two together.








[/url]IMG_6070[1] by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/lgb][/IMG]








[/url]IMG_6072[1] by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/img][/IMG]


----------



## Avel (May 4, 2017)

Very nice. What/whose electronic boards are those, and what type of battery are you planning on using?


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Avel
Thanks
14.6 Volt battery, Lithion 
My Loco Sound,,,,, AKA G scale graphics
Simple system
Dennis


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice setup Dennis. I like your speaker enclosure, great use for a rattle can cap!


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

I got it all programmed, i had to call Del, he was very helpful, this was my first and had to program both the TV remote and the handheld unit/transmitter. Quite easy to set with multiple choices, will be doing another one, I am getting a couple of the PLUS units, so you can run two battery operated units on the same loop, and they will never run into each other. And they stop at the station
Dennis


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm Glad to hear that Del got that system working. He demonstrated an early version for me in his garage and it was really cool!!


----------

